
What's the password (2001) - agbonghama
https://htmlpreview.github.io/?https://github.com/thwarted/whatsthepassword/blob/master/whatsthepassword.html
======
thwarted
Wow, someone found this in my github repos. Reformatting it to make it
readable directly without HTML has been on my TODO list for 3 years, as
indicated by the README.

[https://github.com/thwarted/whatsthepassword](https://github.com/thwarted/whatsthepassword)

~~~
thwarted
Some more info... I studied the Abbot and Costello routine for hours trying to
get the back and forth flow just right, half of what makes "Who's on First"
funny is the timing and delivery (some might say it's all timing and
delivery). Some things are technically a little of a stretch to make it match
their original routine better.

------
finnn
What appears to be a simple HTML page requires third party javascript to run
before it will render.

~~~
0xdada
I believe it's a GitHub thing, so people can't simply host static stuff inside
repos.

~~~
swiley
Actually, that looks like it's not run by github at all (github allows it's
users to host static pages). Someone else made that and is hosting via
github.io and then a 3rd person found this page and linked it using the
JavaScript page.

------
jdironman
I kept thinking the password was actually the text 'not secure' and I'm still
not sure I'm wrong.

~~~
jamesrom
It was supposed to be the text 'not secure' but they didn't allow single
quotes so now it's just not secure.

------
Kluny
Page hijacks back button.

